# Separazione assegno ecc



## Carola (3 Settembre 2016)

Dunque 
X adesso la separazione ns e'alla casalinga cioè senza avvocati ...
Io non vorrei la guerra, ma devo capire come procedere calcolando che mio ex vive  lontano quindi ragazzi li ho io sempreio .
lì adoro ma potete immaginare adolescenti ecc la fatica sola ( va be sempre stata ma adesso con altre esigenze e difficoltà del eta ho più paura, banalmente quando la sera usciranno ...)
Io non voglio appunto guerra ne voglio tensioni ne farmi spennare dagli avvocati ma devo capire 
Con figli in generale quanto si può chiedere (tenendo conto che mio marito ha un reddito alto sopra tra 15000 /20000mese di sicuro con un tenore di vita alto là feste cene spiaggie)
Non voglio chiedere nulla di più del giusto ma gli avvocati temo siano tutti agguerriti ...
Cosa è di solito un20%?
Io ho un mio stipendio ma i ragazzi fanno attività sportive care e non voglio cambi il loro tenore fino a qnd saranno in grado di fare da se
Del mio ho messo in conto che cambierà 

Non mi capacito solo di come si possa vivere la con figli qua ma tant è ....dice che lì è guarito dalla depressione che è un altro uomo che in Italia tra famiglia lavoro era oberato da responsabilità 

A me verrebbe depressione a stare lontano dai miei cari invece 
Che coglione .

Grazie


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Dunque
> X adesso la separazione ns e'alla casalinga cioè senza avvocati ...
> Io non vorrei la guerra, ma devo capire come procedere calcolando che mio ex vive  lontano quindi ragazzi li ho io sempreio .
> lì adoro ma potete immaginare adolescenti ecc la fatica sola ( va be sempre stata ma adesso con altre esigenze e difficoltà del eta ho più paura, banalmente quando la sera usciranno ...)
> ...


Non so quantificare, avendo le mie conoscenze più o meno quel reddito netto annuo:carneval:, in proporzione non saprei perché non credo che si possano moltiplicare per dieci i 300/400€ mensili a figlio di cui ho notizia.
Non credo proprio meno di 1000 mensili a figlio. Ma sarebbe una percentuale certamente meno onerosa di quella dell'impiegato delle poste. So che però si fa una cifra di base più la metà delle spese mediche, dentista soprattutto, è delle attività decise di comune accordo quali appunto vacanze estere per le lingue o settimane bianche, se nelle consuetudini famigliari. Meglio andare da un avvocato, saprà quantificare.


----------



## MariLea (3 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Dunque
> X adesso la separazione ns e'alla casalinga cioè senza avvocati ...
> Io non vorrei la guerra, ma devo capire come procedere calcolando che mio ex vive  lontano quindi ragazzi li ho io sempreio .
> lì adoro ma potete immaginare adolescenti ecc la fatica sola ( va be sempre stata ma adesso con altre esigenze e difficoltà del eta ho più paura, banalmente quando la sera usciranno ...)
> ...


Allora chiederai solo il mantenimento per i figli, visto che tu sei economicamente indipendente.
Fino ad ora come ve la siete cavati con quello che vi passa lui in accordo tra voi?


----------



## disincantata (3 Settembre 2016)

Io so che  ad un mio parente, con un buon reddito,  stabilirono che doveva dare il 50% solo per il figlio, che era davvero eccessivo, ma così ando', questo molti anni fa.Perche' lui era solo. 

DICIAMO CHE IN quel caso gli ando' pure bene perche' sicuramente il reddito reale era molto molto piu' alto, pero' solo per il figlio,  unico, passava allora 2.000.000 di lire al mese. 1992. La moglie lavorava e lavora tutt'ora. FU una giudiziale voluta da lei.  INUTILE e costosa.

Pero' se andate d'accordo inutile sprecare soldi in avvocati coma ha fatto il mio parente e la sua ex, mettetevi d'accordo tra voi,  non credo che con quel reddito avra' problemi a darti anche 5.000 euro al mese per due figli.

Fate una consensuale con affidamento congiunto. In alcuni tribunali neppure serve l'avvocato.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io so che  ad un mio parente, con un buon reddito,  stabilirono che doveva dare il 50% solo per il figlio, che era davvero eccessivo, ma così ando', questo molti anni fa.Perche' lui era solo.
> 
> DICIAMO CHE IN quel caso gli ando' pure bene perche' sicuramente il reddito reale era molto molto piu' alto, pero' solo per il figlio,  unico, passava allora 2.000.000 di lire al mese. 1992. La moglie lavorava e lavora tutt'ora. FU una giudiziale voluta da lei.  INUTILE e costosa.
> 
> ...


Però c'è una casa da mantenere, non credo che costi come una nell'hinterland, e, crescendo, anche i costi per lo studio.
Non è cosa da fare senza un consiglio competente.


----------



## disincantata (3 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però c'è una casa da mantenere, non credo che costi come una nell'hinterland, e, crescendo, anche i costi per lo studio.
> Non è cosa da fare senza un consiglio competente.


Ti sembrano pochi 5.000 euro al mese?

CAROLA lavora,  poi se vanno d'accordo mica e' tutto tassativo.  

Questo mio parente oltre all'assegno che, assurdo,  versa ancora ed il figlio ha oltre 30 anni,  altro  che quello ha dato negli anni.


----------



## Carola (3 Settembre 2016)

Si lavoro certo ma con sempre poco tempo 
I miei colleghi stesso ruolo esco dall uff alle 18.30/19 io sempre prima rischio corro sclero

Vorrei fosse riconosciuto mio impegno full full time visto  che il signore li vede tre gg al mese portandoli in barca al mare a sciare e tutto Il restante tempo  lo dedica oltre al lavoro a se stesso non avendo figli li quindi spiaggia f ste giovani donne 
Che faccia quel che gli pare ma non è corretto

Non mi sembra giusto anche dinanzi alla possibilità di realizzare farmi un giorno una sorta di
Vita.. Cosa che lui può fare senza problemi infatti sembra ringiovanito di 15 anni

E scusate va bene tutto ma fessa no
Quindi io chiederò anche X me in fondo rinuncio a carriera X seguire  miei figli ossia no trasferte lunghe no orari impossibili ( Sino a che posso farlo ) ossia no crescita si sa .


----------



## disincantata (3 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Si lavoro certo ma con sempre poco tempo
> I miei colleghi stesso ruolo esco dall uff alle 18.30/19 io sempre prima rischio corro sclero
> 
> Vorrei fosse riconosciuto mio impegno full full time visto  che il signore li vede tre gg al mese portandoli in barca al mare a sciare e tutto Il restante tempo  lo dedica oltre al lavoro a se stesso non avendo figli li quindi spiaggia f ste giovani donne
> ...



Finirete per fare una giudiziale se lui non e' generoso.  Oggi i giudici tendono a non dare niente alle mogli se lavorano, ma magari tu sarai piu'  fortunata.

Riguardo al resto e' logico se lui lavora a Dubai.

Dovesse trovare lavoro qui, magari vicino  a dove abiti tu con i figli,  sicuramente li vedrebbe di piu'. Poi dipende molto anche dai figli, non credo i tuoi siano tanto piccoli.

Ci sono uomini nel forum che dopo la separazione stanno aiutando tantissimo l'ex moglie, e vedono quotidianamente i figli.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ti sembrano pochi 5.000 euro al mese?
> 
> CAROLA lavora,  poi se vanno d'accordo mica e' tutto tassativo.
> 
> Questo mio parente oltre all'assegno che, assurdo,  versa ancora ed il figlio ha oltre 30 anni,  altro  che quello ha dato negli anni.


Non lo so. Non li ho mai visti :carneval:
Io dico che senza un accordo chiaro poi quando i ragazzi (3) andranno all'università potrebbe avere problemi. Non so la condizione immobiliare, gli introiti del lavoro di Carola, i rimborsi al marito. Consiglio solo un avvocato.


----------



## disincantata (3 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so. Non li ho mai visti :carneval:
> Io dico che senza un accordo chiaro poi quando i ragazzi (3) andranno all'università potrebbe avere problemi. Non so la condizione immobiliare, gli introiti del lavoro di Carola, i rimborsi al marito. Consiglio solo un avvocato.



UNO puo' sentirsi povero anche con 8.000 euro al mese,vedi Emilio FEDE, ma direi che con 5.000 euro al mese più CAROLA che aveva scritto il suo reddito in qualche post, ci sta anche l'universita' per i 3 figli, poi ripeto, se fanno l'affido condiviso lui sara' sempre tenuto a mantenerli almeno al 50%.

Prima di prendere un avvocato proverei a tastare il terreno con il marito.  

POI lo conosce lei, dovrebbe gia' sapere se e' o non e' generoso e responsabile.

Sfatemi  il mito delle donne tutte interessate  e dell'uomo menefreghista, c'e' di tutto, anche chi non obbligato continua a mantenere un figlio che non vede mai ed ha 34 anni.  Un figlio  che neppure chiede.


----------



## Carola (3 Settembre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Finirete per fare una giudiziale se lui non e' generoso.  Oggi i giudici tendono a non dare niente alle mogli se lavorano, ma magari tu sarai piu'  fortunata.
> 
> Riguardo al resto e' logico se lui lavora a Dubai.
> 
> ...


----------



## MariLea (3 Settembre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> UNO puo' sentirsi povero anche con 8.000 euro al mese,vedi Emilio FEDE, ma direi che con 5.000 euro al mese più CAROLA che aveva scritto il suo reddito in qualche post, ci sta anche l'universita' per i 3 figli, poi ripeto, se fanno l'affido condiviso lui sara' sempre tenuto a mantenerli almeno al 50%.
> 
> Prima di prendere un avvocato proverei a tastare il terreno con il marito.
> 
> ...


Ecco appunto!
Perché così non è più panda e pane con salame... profondità vs superficialità...
Diventa aragosta con l'amante a spese del coglione ex marito...
Non mi piace.


----------



## disincantata (3 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> disincantata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Finirete per fare una giudiziale se lui non e' generoso.  Oggi i giudici tendono a non dare niente alle mogli se lavorano, ma magari tu sarai piu'  fortunata.
> ...


----------



## Carola (4 Settembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ecco appunto!
> Perché così non è più panda e pane con salame... profondità vs superficialità...
> Diventa aragosta con l'amante a spese del coglione ex marito...
> Non mi piace.


Guarda cara che non è ex marito cogkione ma ex marito che vuole stare lì X fare carriera 
Se così fosse non l avrei lasciato  di sicuro ... 

aragosta con amante ( che magari non ha bisogno del argosta  da me ) e continuavo a stare sposata che volendo ne prendo ben di più di 5mila senza rischiare nulla né soffrire così perché è un fallimento ed un lutto una separazione 

Ma pensa te aragista con l'amante 
Devo crescere figli sola lasciando che lui la viva la sua vita da single belle
Donne e prego non disturbare ?
Solo perché non ho mollato tutto X seguirlo?
stanca delle  sue mancanze continue ?
Tu staresti li scommetto mari Lea ...


Credimi hai capito davvero male L unica cogliona sono io a detta di molti e non lui sta da dio ha perso 15 anni abbronzato palestrato e zero Casini ogni serata libera ..
E se è dove è Perché inqnesti anni ho fatto tutto daSola permettendogli di fare carriera e sta vita della madonna  che fa adesso
sposato Ma libero ah ah ah 

Hai sbagliato tutto aragosta un cazzo unico che mangia  aragosta X il momento e'lui io sono in Liguria con tre figli adolescenti prendo e porto e aspetto feste  spiaggia ecc e mi
Piacerebbe tanto avere un uomo a  Fianco come le coppie che vedo qui invece ho soldi in tasca e sono sola 
Molte ci metterebbero  la firma magari  pure tu


----------



## Carola (4 Settembre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Carola ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ovvio sia una sua scelta, ma oggi guadagnare molto in ITALIA non credo sia così facile. Visto che ha gia' provato negli anni passati le difficoltà,  ci pensera' bene prima di rischiare.
> ...


----------



## Carola (4 Settembre 2016)

Scusate i toni ma tutto ciò che avrei voluto era una vita di coppia normale
Adesso sto aspettando mia figlia fuori da un locale da sola 
Mio marito sarà in qualche beach club o festa o che ne so ed è facile così non chiama non sane ance cosa facciano i fili questa sera ne dove siano e così ogni sera o quasi 
Poi viene qui fa il padre modello tre giorni regali cene e riparte 
Io per ritagliarmi 1 ora salti mortali la mia priorità sono i miei figli 
Non ho la colf fissa né mi faccio i cazzi miei 

Sfatiamo  anche il mito della moglie del mega manager ...


----------



## feather (4 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Scusate i toni ma tutto ciò che avrei voluto era una vita di coppia normale
> Adesso sto aspettando mia figlia fuori da un locale da sola
> Mio marito sarà in qualche beach club o festa o che ne so ed è facile così non chiama non sane ance cosa facciano i fili questa sera ne dove siano e così ogni sera o quasi
> Poi viene qui fa il padre modello tre giorni regali cene e riparte
> ...


Ma che paghi tutte le spese inerenti i figli in proporzione al suo stipendio / tuo..
Se lui prende 3 volte te pagherà i 3/4 di tutte le spese dei figli (scuola, mediche, ecc) mi pare onesto, no?


----------



## Carola (4 Settembre 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Ma che paghi tutte le spese inerenti i figli in proporzione al suo stipendio / tuo..
> Se lui prende 3 volte te pagherà i 3/4 di tutte le spese dei figli (scuola, mediche, ecc) mi pare onesto, no?


Si.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2016)

Carola a parte che io lo avrei seguito pur di tenere unita la famiglia soprattutto se per lui era una buona opportunità non mi sarei sentita di chiedergli di rinunciarci. 
Però trovo un pochino incoerente che ti lamenti che lo abbia fatto per i soldi poi però fai i conti su quei soldi per chiedergli l'assegno
Non condividi le sue scelte però poi alla fine quasi fanno comodo.
Capisco che per te sia dura con tre figli e ti invidio zero davvero ma è anche vero che restare è stata alla fine una tua scelta.


----------



## Carola (4 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Carola a parte che io lo avrei seguito pur di tenere unita la famiglia soprattutto se per lui era una buona opportunità non mi sarei sentita di chiedergli di rinunciarci.
> Però trovo un pochino incoerente che ti lamenti che lo abbia fatto per i soldi poi però fai i conti su quei soldi per chiedergli l'assegno
> Non condividi le sue scelte però poi alla fine quasi fanno comodo.
> Capisco che per te sia dura con tre figli e ti invidio zero davvero ma è anche vero che restare è stata alla fine una tua scelta.


Farfalla cara non ho mai condiviso la sua scelta lavorativa 
Io ho il mio lavoro in Italia X il quale ho faticato e non è più mio interesse tenere unita una famiglia che va da anni come va proprio X gli egoismi di mio marito 
Non ho mai desiderato che guadagnasse tutti quei soldi ad scapito di una serenità famigliare che potevano tranquillamente vivere qui 

Restare è una scelta X me e X i miei figli e si anche X il mio lavoro 
Dubai non mi piace e finta lussuosa e non è posto adatto per crescere adolescenti secondo me 
Poi sul fatto che tu saresti partita tutti bravi a dirlo ma tutti poi non se ne va nessuno dall Italia 
Tu sei restata anche con un uomo che hai tradito in lungo e in largo per dire che frequentavi con io marito X me follia

Se lui vuole restare là e smollatr  tutta la gestione. Famigliare a me certamente mi devo tutelare
Lui la fa una vita della madonna forse non vi è chiaro
Io qui desidero solo stare tranquilla e poter ricominciare una vita 
Poi farfalla sai bene che noi siamo molto diverse io anche non avrei fatto le scelte che hai fatto che giudico opportuniste quindi ci sta che ti saresti andata lì ci credo bene


----------



## Carola (4 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Carola a parte che io lo avrei seguito pur di tenere unita la famiglia soprattutto se per lui era una buona opportunità non mi sarei sentita di chiedergli di rinunciarci.
> Però trovo un pochino incoerente che ti lamenti che lo abbia fatto per i soldi poi però fai i conti su quei soldi per chiedergli l'assegno
> Non condividi le sue scelte però poi alla fine quasi fanno comodo.
> Capisco che per te sia dura con tre figli e ti invidio zero davvero ma è anche vero che restare è stata alla fine una tua scelta.


Anche io invidio zero una donna che si fa andare una vita senza sesso e che ha mollato amante solo perché si è ammalato
Scusami ma sei ultima per me che può parlare di coerenza e comodità poi raccontela pure che vi volete bene e Val bla bla

E ripeto X me sei la classica he si sarebbe accodata al maritone manager ci credo bene


----------



## Carola (4 Settembre 2016)

Non mollo marito perché sta la 
Lo lascio perché non sono felice e non è possibile condividere una vita così con un uomo che da poco 
È sempre stato così X questo ho cercato affetto altrove 

Forse non è chiaro il soggetto 
Forse non è chiaro che la sua famiglia e interamente dalla mia parte 
Forse non è chiaro che non voglio ripulirlo solo avere il giusto trabquilla  dal momento che lui è anche un gran pasticcione con i pagamenti 

Mi dispiace e ci soffro molto ma homaccettato
che lui sia così insieme  alla fine del mio matrimonio con grande fatica e anni di psicologa 

Lui è riuscito a dirmi che in Italia era depresso capite 
Con tre figli meravigliosi una vita bella lavoro 

Depresso..X favore


----------



## disincantata (4 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Carola a parte che io lo avrei seguito pur di tenere unita la famiglia soprattutto se per lui era una buona opportunità non mi sarei sentita di chiedergli di rinunciarci.
> Però trovo un pochino incoerente che ti lamenti che lo abbia fatto per i soldi poi però fai i conti su quei soldi per chiedergli l'assegno
> Non condividi le sue scelte però poi alla fine quasi fanno comodo.
> Capisco che per te sia dura con tre figli e ti invidio zero davvero ma è anche vero che restare è stata alla fine una tua scelta.



Condivido.

Se fossero stati davvero innamorati, avrebbero trovato il modo per stare insieme, per me, o di essere felici anche vedendosi una volta al mese.
Se per anni non si sono sfiorati, i problemi erano ben altri che la distanza. 

Tutto quello che lamenta,  lo lamenta per un infelicita' di base, e temo che neppure il nuovo compagno le basti.

Sono migliaia le persone che lavorano lontanissime dalla famiglia, per fortuna non tutte reagiscono così. 

Quando mio marito lavorava lontano e stava via 5gg, tornava e suonava  venerdì sera sabato e spesso la domenica, io stavo benissimo tutta la settimana con le mie bambine. Ci divertivamo  e rilassavamo, lavoravo a tempo pieno e non volevo nessun aiuto in casa, erano gia' alle medie, quando stai bene e sei felice,  non ti pesa.  Pero' io ho avuto un enorme problema di salute con una  figlia, uscita dall'incubo, la fase peggiore, mi sono ripromessa di godere di ogni cosa semplice della vita, sperando solo di poter stare lontana da un ospedale.

Non mi importa niente del lusso, gioielli, auto costose abiti firmato, niente di niente, o viaggi esotici, purche' stia bene (benino e'  gia' ottimo)  mia figlia, e ovvio le  altre,  che x fortuna hanno e spero abbiano sempre, la salute. 

Bisognerebbe guardarsi sempre intorno,  ed  apprezzare di essere sani.  

Forse e' per quello  che resto con mio marito, nonostante tutto, abbiamo superato insieme fasi delicatissime,  sempre uniti.


----------



## Carola (4 Settembre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Condivido.
> 
> Se fossero stati davvero innamorati, avrebbero trovato il modo per stare insieme, per me, o di essere felici anche vedendosi una volta al mese.
> Se per anni non si sono sfiorati, i problemi erano ben altri che la distanza.
> ...


Guarda non hai capito nulla 

Se fossi il tipo di donna che dici tu starei in questo matrimonio
Invece voglio provare ad essere felice 

Potrei fare una vita della madonna la credimi e non mi interessa cerco cose diverse 

Certo che non ero innamorata più una persona innamorata non tradisce ripetutamente per anni 
Sono stata X anni solo cercando di fare di tutto X tenere unita una famiglia 

Come disse la terapista di coppia suo marito e single nella testa

Mio marito dal canto suo mi ha chiesto scusa di tutto 
Forse non è davvero chiaro il soggetto

Non importa davvero ciao


----------



## Carola (4 Settembre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Condivido.
> 
> Se fossero stati davvero innamorati, avrebbero trovato il modo per stare insieme, per me, o di essere felici anche vedendosi una volta al mese.
> Se per anni non si sono sfiorati, i problemi erano ben altri che la distanza.
> ...


Sul nuovo compagno guarda
Mi sembra un miracolo la persona che è al punto che ne ho paura 
Attento premuroso 

Mio marito ha la madre uscita dall h e ancura non l ha chiamata 
Non sente sua sorella da mesi 
Ma posta  foto con il Maserati 
Non è cattivo credo abbia crisi del 50 Enne li 

Poi X chi andrebbe a Dubai ma ci siete stati mai ? Sapete come è e come si vive ?
Un posto pieno di escort di lusso beach club negozi consumismo a palla.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Farfalla cara non ho mai condiviso la sua scelta lavorativa
> Io ho il mio lavoro in Italia X il quale ho faticato e non è più mio interesse tenere unita una famiglia che va da anni come va proprio X gli egoismi di mio marito
> Non ho mai desiderato che guadagnasse tutti quei soldi ad scapito di una serenità famigliare che potevano tranquillamente vivere qui
> 
> ...


Opportunistiche anche no.
Sarei andata lì perché non avrei mai accettato che i miei figli crescessero lontano dal loro padre. 
È un po' come sposare un calciatore e poi lamentarsi che si sposta ogni due anni. 
Comunque non era una critica solo un punto di vista diverso


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Anche io invidio zero una donna che si fa andare una vita senza sesso e che ha mollato amante solo perché si è ammalato
> Scusami ma sei ultima per me che può parlare di coerenza e comodità poi raccontela pure che vi volete bene e Val bla bla
> 
> E ripeto X me sei la classica he si sarebbe accodata al maritone manager ci credo bene


Tanto per chiarire non l'ho mollato
Lo sento quotidianamente 
Semplicemente è impossibile vederci perché lui non è autosufficiente
Sull'accodata ti sbagli di grosso sto con mio marito da 30 anni e ho sempre guadagnato più di lui
Se c'è una cosa che non invidio è la ricchezza


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Non mollo marito perché sta la
> Lo lascio perché non sono felice e non è possibile condividere una vita così con un uomo che da poco
> È sempre stato così X questo ho cercato affetto altrove
> 
> ...


Infatti mi era chiarissimo che non lo mollavi perché stava la 
Io ne ho fatto solo una questione economica


----------



## Carola (4 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Opportunistiche anche no.
> Sarei andata lì perché non avrei mai accettato che i miei figli crescessero lontano dal loro padre.
> È un po' come sposare un calciatore e poi lamentarsi che si sposta ogni due anni.
> Comunque non era una critica solo un punto di vista diverso


Mio marito non fa il calciatore e qui guadagnava già bene e aveva un ottimo lavoro che ha lasciato licenziandosi da solo 
Dubai e 'finta lussuosa con un tenore di vita pazzesco e valori che non condivido assolutamente tanto meno per adolescenti 

Anche io non condivido distanza affettiva cosa che lui affronta bene essendo cresciuto con un padre assente lo stesso nonno che noi non abbiamo mai visto a casa nostra Mao in 15 anni.

Punti di vista ben vengano ma bisognerebbe sapere con cosa ci si confronta


----------



## Carola (4 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tanto per chiarire non l'ho mollato
> Lo sento quotidianamente
> Semplicemente è impossibile vederci perché lui non è autosufficiente
> Sull'accodata ti sbagli di grosso sto con mio marito da 30 anni e ho sempre guadagnato più di lui
> Se c'è una cosa che non invidio è la ricchezza


Ah fico  allora se fosse autosufficiente continueresti allegramente la tua storiella magari cenando ancora tutti  insieme felicemente e perché no magari delle vacanze in 4 no?

Che bello di davvero una bella storia 
Anche tuo marito ne e'felice ?


----------



## Carola (4 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti mi era chiarissimo che non lo mollavi perché stava la
> Io ne ho fatto solo una questione economica


La questione economica X ne è impo nel momento in cui devo gestirmi da sola sapere con quanto X scuole sport futuri studi e vita quotidiana 

Credo sia giusto che ognuno di noi partecipi nelle giuste proporzioni in base alle entrate ma ho bisogno di sapere come lui d via ed io mi occupo di tutto pagamenti compresi 


Dovesse tornare mai si rivedrà il tutto .
Preferirei avere molto meno ma lui in Italia X i ragazzi .


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Non mollo marito perché sta la
> Lo lascio perché non sono felice e non è possibile condividere una vita così con un uomo che da poco
> È sempre stato così X questo ho cercato affetto altrove
> 
> ...





Carola ha detto:


> Ah fico  allora se fosse autosufficiente continueresti allegramente la tua storiella magari cenando ancora tutti  insieme felicemente e perché no magari delle vacanze in 4 no?
> 
> Che bello di davvero una bella storia
> Anche tuo marito ne e'felice ?


Ho sempre detto che la storia sarebbe continuato
Mio marito non lo sa quindi al momento non può esserne ne triste né felice
Carola se pensi di offendermi solo perché esprimo un parere deverso dal tuo attaccandomi sulla mia vita ti comunico che non ci riesci
Ripeto hai fatto benissimo a separarti se con tuo marito non stavi bene e pensi che i tuoi figli risentivano della situazione.
L'appunto che ho fatto io era solo per la questione economica. Non ti stavo ne attaccando ne insultando


----------



## Carola (4 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho sempre detto che la storia sarebbe continuato
> Mio marito non lo sa quindi al momento non può esserne ne triste né felice
> Carola se pensi di offendermi solo perché esprimo un parere deverso dal tuo attaccandomi sulla mia vita ti comunico che non ci riesci
> Ripeto hai fatto benissimo a separarti se con tuo marito non stavi bene e pensi che i tuoi figli risentivano della situazione.
> L'appunto che ho fatto io era solo per la questione economica. Non ti stavo ne attaccando ne insultando


Non ti attacco trovo la tua storia forse tra le più squallide qui dentro e il tuo modo di raccontartela ancora di più 

Avrei continuato  non sa...quindi povero scemo e all oscuro di tutto e vive bene 
Sei una sorta di assistente sociale X lui ?
Povero cristo .


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Non ti attacco trovo la tua storia forse tra le più squallide qui dentro e il tuo modo di raccontartela ancora di più
> 
> Avrei continuato  non sa...quindi povero scemo e all oscuro di tutto e vive bene
> Sei una sorta di assistente sociale X lui ?
> Povero cristo .


Ok ciao


----------



## Carola (4 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok ciao


Ciao


----------



## mistral (5 Settembre 2016)

Ma che guerra è?
Carola,si percepisce chiaramente che in questo periodo "stai fuori",prova a rileggere gli interventi,nessuno ti sta attaccandgnuno dice la sua dal proprio punto di vista,non vedo nessuno sul piedistallo,perché davvero qui le storie di tutti sono una peggio dell'altra ,siamo tutti più o meno lontani dalla vita che sognavamo da quel giorno in cui fessi e illusi abbiamo pronunciato quel benedetto o maledetto "si"davanti all'altare,al sindaco ,a Las Vegas....

É assolutamente chiaro che i motivi per cui hai lasciato tuo marito hanno poco a che fare con il suo trasferirsi a Dubai,nessuna qui ti ha detto che fosse così,si sottolineava solo il fatto che se foste stati una famiglia/coppia unita non sarebbe stato un ostacolo.
Mi permetto solo di consigliarti di usare i soldi che guadagna anche tuo marito per alleviarti da certe incombenze.Se tua figlia alle 2 di notte deve essere riportata a casa dalla discoteca,paga un taxi e mandala a prendere,non stare te in mezzo alla strada a rimurginare,non ci sarà il padre presente ma fai finta che il tempo che lui ha impiegato a guadagnare i 50 euro del taxi ,sia il tempo che lui ha perso ad aspettare la figlia fuori dalla discoteca.A lui piace essere una macchina da soldi allora converti il suo denaro in tempo dedicato ai figli.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Settembre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma che guerra è?
> Carola,si percepisce chiaramente che in questo periodo "stai fuori",prova a rileggere gli interventi,nessuno ti sta attaccandgnuno dice la sua dal proprio punto di vista,non vedo nessuno sul piedistallo,perché davvero qui le storie di tutti sono una peggio dell'altra ,siamo tutti più o meno lontani dalla vita che sognavamo da quel giorno in cui fessi e illusi abbiamo pronunciato quel benedetto o maledetto "si"davanti all'altare,al sindaco ,a Las Vegas....
> 
> É assolutamente chiaro che i motivi per cui hai lasciato tuo marito hanno poco a che fare con il suo trasferirsi a Dubai,nessuna qui ti ha detto che fosse così,si sottolineava solo il fatto che se foste stati una famiglia/coppia unita non sarebbe stato un ostacolo.
> Mi permetto solo di consigliarti di usare i soldi che guadagna anche tuo marito per alleviarti da certe incombenze.Se tua figlia alle 2 di notte deve essere riportata a casa dalla discoteca,paga un taxi e mandala a prendere,non stare te in mezzo alla strada a rimurginare,non ci sarà il padre presente ma fai finta che il tempo che lui ha impiegato a guadagnare i 50 euro del taxi ,sia il tempo che lui ha perso ad aspettare la figlia fuori dalla discoteca.A lui piace essere una macchina da soldi allora converti il suo denaro in tempo dedicato ai figli.


Penso che (IN GENERALE) ci si possa ingiustificatamente sentire in colpa se non ci si occupa personalmente dei figli per tanti aspetti che possono essere delegati ad altri, sia retribuiti o amici, creando una rete di mutuo aiuto tra genitori.


----------



## ologramma (5 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tanto per chiarire non l'ho mollato
> Lo sento quotidianamente
> Semplicemente è impossibile vederci perché lui non è autosufficiente
> Sull'accodata ti sbagli di grosso sto con mio marito da 30 anni e ho sempre guadagnato più di lui
> Se c'è una cosa che non invidio è la ricchezza


donna saggia:up:


----------



## ologramma (5 Settembre 2016)

carola non ti capisco e non capisco questo astio nei confronti di farfalla , siete ambe due  donne che hanno tradito chi per un motivo e chi per un altro , puoi non capirla ma perchè glielo rinfacci sempre ognuno nella vita sceglie cosa fare se il suo modo di tradire non ti va bene puoi sempre criticare ma in un modo garbato e civile , noi ti abbiamo letto da svariati svariati anni ora sei arrivata alla frutta e stai per iniziare una guerra con tuo marito per questioni di soldi perchè lui guadagna di più e quindi vuoi più soldi che dici spettano ai tuoi figli, noi verso di te come si dovremmo  comportarci, ti ritagli o ti ritagliavi tempo per l'amante lasciavi i tuoi tre figli , piccoli  e sottolineo piccoli per incontrarlo quindi cosa dobbiamo dire noi del tuo comportamento?
Tutti noi traditori abbiamo fatto sbagli e quindi siamo soggetti a critiche  ma che le facciamo tra di noi non mi sembra il caso, cosa ne puoi sapere cosa abbiamo passato ?
Carola dai non ti arrabbiare e prendi le cose come vengono siamo qui per confrontarci e dopo tutto questo tempo credo che sappiamo chi siamo , mi sembri Il famoso Daniele che attaccava tutti e tutte le traditrici ma almeno lui aveva dell'astio ma tu cosa hai non si sa?
Stasera guardandoli i tuoi pargoli fai un esamino di coscienza perchè come ti ha detto potevi seguirlo in giro per il mondo guadagnava una cifra , un mio nipote   è Australia con la moglie e un bambino piccolo vivono da due anni la e gia vivevano all'estero  se c'è l'amore si segue il proprio caro


----------



## MariLea (5 Settembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> carola non ti capisco e non capisco questo astio nei confronti di farfalla , siete ambe due  donne che hanno tradito chi per un motivo e chi per un altro , puoi non capirla ma perchè glielo rinfacci sempre ognuno nella vita sceglie cosa fare se il suo modo di tradire non ti va bene puoi sempre criticare ma in un modo garbato e civile , noi ti abbiamo letto da svariati svariati anni ora sei arrivata alla frutta e stai per iniziare una guerra con tuo marito per questioni di soldi perchè lui guadagna di più e quindi vuoi più soldi che dici spettano ai tuoi figli, noi verso di te come si dovremmo  comportarci, ti ritagli o ti ritagliavi tempo per l'amante lasciavi i tuoi tre figli , piccoli  e sottolineo piccoli per incontrarlo quindi cosa dobbiamo dire noi del tuo comportamento?
> Tutti noi traditori abbiamo fatto sbagli e quindi siamo soggetti a critiche  ma che le facciamo tra di noi non mi sembra il caso, cosa ne puoi sapere cosa abbiamo passato ?
> Carola dai non ti arrabbiare e prendi le cose come vengono siamo qui per confrontarci e dopo tutto questo tempo credo che sappiamo chi siamo , mi sembri Il famoso Daniele che attaccava tutti e tutte le traditrici ma almeno lui aveva dell'astio ma tu cosa hai non si sa?
> Stasera guardandoli i tuoi pargoli fai un esamino di coscienza perchè come ti ha detto potevi seguirlo in giro per il mondo guadagnava una cifra , un mio nipote   è Australia con la moglie e un bambino piccolo vivono da due anni la e gia vivevano all'estero  se c'è l'amore si segue il proprio caro


Uomo saggio  :up:


----------



## Carola (6 Settembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> carola non ti capisco e non capisco questo astio nei confronti di farfalla , siete ambe due  donne che hanno tradito chi per un motivo e chi per un altro , puoi non capirla ma perchè glielo rinfacci sempre ognuno nella vita sceglie cosa fare se il suo modo di tradire non ti va bene puoi sempre criticare ma in un modo garbato e civile , noi ti abbiamo letto da svariati svariati anni ora sei arrivata alla frutta e stai per iniziare una guerra con tuo marito per questioni di soldi perchè lui guadagna di più e quindi vuoi più soldi che dici spettano ai tuoi figli, noi verso di te come si dovremmo  comportarci, ti ritagli o ti ritagliavi tempo per l'amante lasciavi i tuoi tre figli , piccoli  e sottolineo piccoli per incontrarlo quindi cosa dobbiamo dire noi del tuo comportamento?
> Tutti noi traditori abbiamo fatto sbagli e quindi siamo soggetti a critiche  ma che le facciamo tra di noi non mi sembra il caso, cosa ne puoi sapere cosa abbiamo passato ?
> Carola dai non ti arrabbiare e prendi le cose come vengono siamo qui per confrontarci e dopo tutto questo tempo credo che sappiamo chi siamo , mi sembri Il famoso Daniele che attaccava tutti e tutte le traditrici ma almeno lui aveva dell'astio ma tu cosa hai non si sa?
> Stasera guardandoli i tuoi pargoli fai un esamino di coscienza perchè come ti ha detto potevi seguirlo in giro per il mondo guadagnava una cifra , un mio nipote   è Australia con la moglie e un bambino piccolo vivono da due anni la e gia vivevano all'estero  se c'è l'amore si segue il proprio caro


Nn volgio iniziare nessuna guerra ne chiedere più soldi a mio marito di quello che mi spetta 
Lui è laggiù io sono qui e secondo me qnd si ha famigliari si fanno entrambi scelte per poter stare bene insieme 
Non mi interessa che guadagni una cifra preferivo essere una famiglia più unita e con meno soldi 
Ologramma ci sono anche donne che ci tengono a realizzarsi sul lavoro e non necessariamente seguire il marito che guadagna la cifra 
Qualcuno lo ha fatto ed è andata bene altre lo hanno fatto e sono poi state piantate o tradire laggiù dove erano andate a stare dopo aver mollato professioni amici famiglia bella roba 

Non mi faccio nessun esamino perché non mi ritengo in colpa X non averlo nuovamente seguito dopo la disastrosa prima esperienza 
Ho già dato 
I miei pargoli li guardo e so che ho fatto di tutto per salvare un matrimonio in cui ero infelice provandole tutte
Non vOglio arrivare a 60 anni e magari continuare a tradire come molti e trattare il mio compagno o compagna come una sorella ne essere io la cornuta di turno "ma sai cosa vuoi abbiaji  I nipoti e alla fine cucino pure discretamente e mi cornifica ma mi tiene a me eh "

Non critico i traditori come Daniele semplicementr di farfalla non mi piace nel modo più assoluto come ragiona 

Se Avessi voluto  più soldi sarei stata zitta qui a Farmi i cavoli miei facendo la signora credimi là signora senz alzare un dito 

chiederò il minimo che mi spetta e che 
Credo giusto perché   se ha fatto sto popo'di carriera  il merito credo possa essere anche un po mio che L ho sollevato da qualsiasi grana supportandolo in tutti  questi anni in cui è stato totalmente assente .

Non permetterti di giudicare sul tempo che dedicavo all amante lasciando tre e dico tre figli piccoli perché ho dato loro amore anima corpo e corse che tu non puoi neanche  immaginarte ess edo un uomo e temo un po vecchio stampo ed è grazie all appoggio di quell uomo se non mi sono depressa del tutto qnd ero sola con loro tre piccoli ogni cazzo di sera .
tant'è che è ancora una persona molto molto importante nella mia vita 

Ok ? Tutto chiaro ?
Ciao


----------



## Carola (6 Settembre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma che guerra è?
> Carola,si percepisce chiaramente che in questo periodo "stai fuori",prova a rileggere gli interventi,nessuno ti sta attaccandgnuno dice la sua dal proprio punto di vista,non vedo nessuno sul piedistallo,perché davvero qui le storie di tutti sono una peggio dell'altra ,siamo tutti più o meno lontani dalla vita che sognavamo da quel giorno in cui fessi e illusi abbiamo pronunciato quel benedetto o maledetto "si"davanti all'altare,al sindaco ,a Las Vegas....
> 
> É assolutamente chiaro che i motivi per cui hai lasciato tuo marito hanno poco a che fare con il suo trasferirsi a Dubai,nessuna qui ti ha detto che fosse così,si sottolineava solo il fatto che se foste stati una famiglia/coppia unita non sarebbe stato un ostacolo.
> Mi permetto solo di consigliarti di usare i soldi che guadagna anche tuo marito per alleviarti da certe incombenze.Se tua figlia alle 2 di notte deve essere riportata a casa dalla discoteca,paga un taxi e mandala a prendere,non stare te in mezzo alla strada a rimurginare,non ci sarà il padre presente ma fai finta che il tempo che lui ha impiegato a guadagnare i 50 euro del taxi ,sia il tempo che lui ha perso ad aspettare la figlia fuori dalla discoteca.A lui piace essere una macchina da soldi allora converti il suo denaro in tempo dedicato ai figli.


Posso convertire il suo tempo in denaro ma non sarà mai sostitutivo del amore di un padre o di un marito e del tempo perso che non torna più 
Si è perso tutto cene intorno ad un tavolo risvegli e portare a scuola i figli  film insieme  sul divano partite di basket e via andare e lo ha fatto perdere anche a noi
Qui era Un dirigente non dormiva sotto i ponti con uno stipendio che molti già si sognano 

Qsto non sopporto più era sempre solo un anno e ne sono passati 13


----------



## bettypage (7 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Posso convertire il suo tempo in denaro ma non sarà mai sostitutivo del amore di un padre o di un marito e del tempo perso che non torna più
> Si è perso tutto cene intorno ad un tavolo risvegli e portare a scuola i figli  film insieme  sul divano partite di basket e via andare e lo ha fatto perdere anche a noi
> Qui era Un dirigente non dormiva sotto i ponti con uno stipendio che molti già si sognano
> 
> Qsto non sopporto più era sempre solo un anno e ne sono passati 13


Ma non c'è margine di recupero?


----------



## Carola (7 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma non c'è margine di recupero?


No io così non ci sto più 
Io vivo qui da sola con tre figli lui la come un single
Lui la e 'esattamente  come era qui le persone non cambiano L ho trainerò perche Mi sentivo sola molto molto sola e ho trovato un uomo completamente diverso che per anni ho allontanato sperando che cambiasse qualcosa 

 se distante e in una situazione del genere devi avere ancora più cura dei tuoi cari chiamare rispondere le sere al telefono  chiedere cosa facciamo e  come stiamo
Lui secondo  me sta bene così
A questo  aggiungi che sta in un posto che gli piace fa il single palestra feste cene e ch e e ringiovanito di 20 anni
È molto belo piace ecc

Ma a me Non mi piace un uomo così lo trovo superficiale e leggero e anche un po vuoto se gli piace quel contesto luccicante di Dubai se fa selfie a manette ed è continuamente su social 
Ridicolo ma anche desiderarlo sessualmente non mi riesce se di testa non lo sento
Ci ho fatto sesso ed è stato solo sesso
Discreto ma non così coinvolgente 
Rispetto all altro  poi ...


----------



## bettypage (7 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> No io così non ci sto più
> Io vivo qui da sola con tre figli lui la come un single
> Lui la e 'esattamente  come era qui le persone non cambiano L ho trainerò perche Mi sentivo sola molto molto sola e ho trovato un uomo completamente diverso che per anni ho allontanato sperando che cambiasse qualcosa
> 
> ...


Pensavo fosse rinsavito un minimo. Mi spiace soprattutto per i tuoi figli. La figura paterna è importante come riferimento.
Tu invece ritengo che, tolta l incazzatura, sia una donna sufficientemente forte per smazzarti la situazione. 
Forza e coraggio Carola.


----------



## Carola (7 Settembre 2016)

Tu invece ritengo che, tolta l incazzatura, sia una donna sufficientemente forte per smazzarti la situazione. 

Grazie 
Eh sì questo è poco ma sicuro Qsti anni Sono stati un ottima  palestra 
La cosa positiva è che non mi manca

 i ragazzi si sono abituati sono più abituati ancora dei figli dei separati se poi ne risentiranno più avanti non so


Certo che non  Lo coinvolgono in nulla tutto a me chiedono e rompono si confrontano tanto e cercando sostegno insomma solito iter 

se non sono io a direloro chiamatelo loro stanno sere intere sereni senza sentirlo 
Speso chiama lui e non rispondono magari presi da altro magari vedono tardi la chiamata sanno che la e avanti due ore e lasciano perdere non mi dicono neanche più che manca 

E li vedo sereni 
Se poi lo sono io a maggior ragione e lo sono
Prima mi chiedevo dove fosse guardavo se leggeva i ns what app un ansia un incazzatura
Adesso basta .

Ammetto che quest altro uomo riempie tanto miei vuoti con una pres era discreta ma costante 

Come km e lontano ma non L ho mai sentito tale


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2016)

Non si può neanche fare accanimento terapeutico del matrimonio.


----------



## bettypage (7 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si può neanche fare accanimento terapeutico del matrimonio.


Mbè per me bisogna tentare l impossibile prima del game over


----------



## ologramma (7 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Nn volgio iniziare nessuna guerra ne chiedere più soldi a mio marito di quello che mi spetta
> Lui è laggiù io sono qui e secondo me qnd si ha famigliari si fanno entrambi scelte per poter stare bene insieme
> Non mi interessa che guadagni una cifra preferivo essere una famiglia più unita e con meno soldi
> Ologramma ci sono anche donne che ci tengono a realizzarsi sul lavoro e non necessariamente seguire il marito che guadagna la cifra
> ...


no non mi è chiaro  ma rispetto la tua decisione


----------



## kikko64 (7 Settembre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Mbè per me bisogna tentare l impossibile prima del game over


Non sempre ne vale la pena ... prendere atto che un matrimonio è finito è spesso una scelta molto più coraggiosa che tentare inutilmente di tenerlo in piedi a forza.

Carola, mi sembra ormai evidente che il tuo matrimonio sia finito, quindi non puoi fare altro che affrontare la separazione consensuale cercando un accordo sulla "questione economica" con tuo marito.

E visto che ci sto passando anch'io, mi permetto di darti un solo e unico consiglio: fai gestire la cosa ad un avvocato ... possibilmente donna.


----------



## bettypage (7 Settembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Non sempre ne vale la pena ... prendere atto che un matrimonio è finito è spesso una scelta molto più coraggiosa che tentare inutilmente di tenerlo in piedi a forza.
> 
> Carola, mi sembra ormai evidente che il tuo matrimonio sia finito, quindi non puoi fare altro che affrontare la separazione consensuale cercando un accordo sulla "questione economica" con tuo marito.
> 
> E visto che ci sto passando anch'io, mi permetto di darti un solo e unico consiglio: fai gestire la cosa ad un avvocato ... possibilmente donna.


Io ho contrapposto l'estremo all'estremo. Non mi riferivo a Carola nello specifico.
Dico che spesso è più facile distruggere che ricostruire


----------



## Carola (7 Settembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> no non mi è chiaro  ma rispetto la tua decisione


Cosa non ti è chiaro ?
Che voglia stare bene con un uomo e non così ?
Ma
Che c'è di strano mi pare  quasi che sia meglio infelici ed ipocriti ...


----------



## Carola (7 Settembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Non sempre ne vale la pena ... prendere atto che un matrimonio è finito è spesso una scelta molto più coraggiosa che tentare inutilmente di tenerlo in piedi a forza.
> 
> Carola, mi sembra ormai evidente che il tuo matrimonio sia finito, quindi non puoi fare altro che affrontare la separazione consensuale cercando un accordo sulla "questione economica" con tuo marito.
> 
> E visto che ci sto passando anch'io, mi permetto di darti un solo e unico consiglio: fai gestire la cosa ad un avvocato ... possibilmente donna.


Si è finito 
Unico rammarico e che io ho la certezza che se avessimo avuto vita insieme come tutti saremmo stati bene 
E unica cosa che mi rimane lì ..la
Distanza alla lunga massacra e pone equilibri troppo diversi 
Per questo l avevo raggiunto la prima volta poi purtroppo è stato trasferito via di nuovo e io sono rimasta la da sola con tre figli
Credetemi non facile in una città straniera da sola lingua diversa pediatria asilo Casini da sola con lui tornato in Italia 
Non abbiamo mai vissuto insieme mai sempre
Stato un matrimonio a distanza non so che significhi una vita comune 

Però è andata così 

Io non voglio massacrarlo Kikko nella maniera più assoluta e 'il papà dei miei figli
Non voglio solo faccia lo stronzo.


----------



## kikko64 (7 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Si è finito
> Unico rammarico e che io ho la certezza che se avessimo avuto vita insieme come tutti saremmo stati bene
> E unica cosa che mi rimane lì ..la
> Distanza alla lunga massacra e pone equilibri troppo diversi
> ...


Allora l'unico modo è avvalersi di un avvocato che, non essendo "emotivamente" coinvolto, è in grado di valutare le cose in modo sicuramente più obiettivo, anche solo per il fatto che ti chiederà di produrre tutta la documentazione dettagliata comprovante i rispettivi redditi.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Allora l'unico modo è avvalersi di un avvocato che, non essendo "emotivamente" coinvolto, è in grado di valutare le cose in modo sicuramente più obiettivo, anche solo per il fatto che ti chiederà di produrre tutta la documentazione dettagliata comprovante i rispettivi redditi.


Nonostante tutto anche gli avvocati sono esseri umani e hanno anche esperienza di questi casi.


----------



## ologramma (7 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Cosa non ti è chiaro ?
> Che voglia stare bene con un uomo e non così ?
> Ma
> Che c'è di strano mi pare  quasi che sia meglio infelici ed ipocriti ...


ma ricordi cosa scrivevi ?
Marito assente nel sesso ma ti piaceva come trattava i figli ed era un peccato privarli del padre.
Smetti di vedere l'amante che ti vuole , tu traccheggi, ti riavvicini e passi del tempo con marito,poi confessi il tradimento e lui non sembra accettarlo e ti riconquista poi vi allontanate di nuovo, tu risenti l'amante poi fai ferie per i figli fai l'amore con tuo marito e ora ti separi e ne fai una questione di soldi perchè lui guadagna moltissimo.
La tua storia in poche parole mi sembra una corsa sulle montagne russe che ora è arrivata alla fine quindi bisogna scendere e prendere atto che hai un matrimonio fallito alle spalle.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma ricordi cosa scrivevi ?
> Marito assente nel sesso ma ti piaceva come trattava i figli ed era un peccato privarli del padre.
> Smetti di vedere l'amante che ti vuole , tu traccheggi, ti riavvicini e passi del tempo con marito,poi confessi il tradimento e lui non sembra accettarlo e ti riconquista poi vi allontanate di nuovo, tu risenti l'amante poi fai ferie per i figli fai l'amore con tuo marito e ora ti separi e ne fai una questione di soldi perchè lui guadagna moltissimo.
> La tua storia in poche parole mi sembra una corsa sulle montagne russe che ora è arrivata alla fine quindi bisogna scendere e prendere atto che hai un matrimonio fallito alle spalle.


Ogni matrimonio infelice è diverso.
Di conseguenza si arriva a lasciarsi o a restare insieme attraverso percorsi diversi e spesso tortuosi.
Non è che carola ha voluto prendere in giro nessuno e tantomeno noi. È stato tutto complicato e combattuto.


----------



## Carola (7 Settembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma ricordi cosa scrivevi ?
> Marito assente nel sesso ma ti piaceva come trattava i figli ed era un peccato privarli del padre.
> Smetti di vedere l'amante che ti vuole , tu traccheggi, ti riavvicini e passi del tempo con marito,poi confessi il tradimento e lui non sembra accettarlo e ti riconquista poi vi allontanate di nuovo, tu risenti l'amante poi fai ferie per i figli fai l'amore con tuo marito e ora ti separi e ne fai una questione di soldi perchè lui guadagna moltissimo.
> La tua storia in poche parole mi sembra una corsa sulle montagne russe che ora è arrivata alla fine quindi bisogna scendere e prendere atto che hai un matrimonio fallito alle spalle.


Grande ologramma ma dai 
Meno male che me lo dci ti perché io nel frattempo credevo di essere sposata felicemente 

Dove hai metto che ne faccio una questione di soldi se chiedo il minimo ben al di sotto di cosa mi suggerisce avvocato ?
Certo che è una storia sulle montagne russe perche d stato un matrimonio diversi dalla media tant'è che nessuno ne sta risentendo di questa separazione o figli sono abituati da anni da anni non viviamo insieme nessuno che torna tutte le sere ecc nessuno 
privarli era un idea mia perché resta  il padre eccome 
Il sesso si è stato un problema enorme e chi lo nega ?

Peccato perché quello se c'è attrazuone  torna ma è altro che mancava dentro e forse limitava anche il sesso 

Detto questo non capisco sta fissa dei soldi avete letto sto stipendione e parte L embolo si riconduce tutto lì ?
Non voglio farne una questione di soldi e se la facessi resterei sposata magari a fare la casalinga con la colf fissa sveglia !


----------



## Carola (7 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni matrimonio infelice è diverso.
> Di conseguenza si arriva a lasciarsi o a restare insieme attraverso percorsi diversi e spesso tortuosi.
> Non è che carola ha voluto prendere in giro nessuno e tantomeno noi. È stato tutto complicato e combattuto.


Fatemi dire Minkia !!!

Minkia se lo è stato 

Forse proprio perché non C era la routine di un matrimonio tutti i gg tutti i gg e qnd tornava si stava pure bene 
Noi stiamo male da distanti non la gestiamo io non la gestisco lui di più forte o meno coinvolto ecco
Però se ti preferisco affrontare adesso che ritrovarmi in un matrimonio triste tra anni o se non triste di quella calma piatta che a molti va bene fatta di altre cose ma a me lo so manderebbe ai matti .
Mia nonna ha fatto sesso sino a 70 e fischia anni con mio nonno  
Ed erano innamorati presente i due nonni di up?

In tutto questoMio marito non è convinto dice che insieme potremmo essere felici che torna in Europa che che che ....che abbiamo fatto un casino enorme ma che X lui non è finita tra noi .
Quanto scrive ancora oggi .


----------



## Carola (7 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni matrimonio infelice è diverso.
> Di conseguenza si arriva a lasciarsi o a restare insieme attraverso percorsi diversi e spesso tortuosi.
> Non è che carola ha voluto prendere in giro nessuno e tantomeno noi. È stato tutto complicato e combattuto.


E diverso  vivere insieme litigare  stufarsi discutere che vivere come noi  all ultimo minuto 
Montagne russe continue è vero alti e bassi 
Io non so cosa sia la routine di un. Matrimonio magari è peggio ma forse decidi sulla base di un vissuto comune di giorni che non vanno ecc ecc

Noi no era sempre festa qnd tornava e mancanze infinite qnd via per cui da lontano capivo di essere infelice tornava equalcosa si appianava  davo credito speravo speravamo 
ecc ecc ecc poi ricominciava 

Abdata così non siano stati bravi e manco troppo fortunato X la location dei vari lavori


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Guarda cara che non è ex marito cogkione ma ex marito che vuole stare lì X fare carriera
> Se così fosse non l avrei lasciato  di sicuro ...
> 
> aragosta con amante ( che magari non ha bisogno del argosta  da me ) e continuavo a stare sposata che volendo ne prendo ben di più di 5mila senza rischiare nulla né soffrire così perché è un fallimento ed un lutto una separazione
> ...



Carola,
da come descrivi la situazione hai tutte le carte in regola per ottenere tranquillamente il 25/30 % del suo stipendio. Non ti far fregare.


----------



## Carola (14 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Carola,
> da come descrivi la situazione hai tutte le carte in regola per ottenere tranquillamente il 25/30 % del suo stipendio. Non ti far fregare.



Si Ma più che soldi mi piacerebbe tornasse due volte al mese da poter passare più ' week end con i suoi figli


----------



## Jim Cain (15 Settembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Si Ma più che soldi mi piacerebbe tornasse due volte al mese da poter passare più ' week end con i suoi figli


Questo è un altro discorso e tu puoi farci ben poco.


----------

